# PC - S7 Kopplung über TCP



## Thommy07 (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe ein Problem bei meiner TCP Kopplung zwischen meinen PC und meine Test CPU. Die CPU ist eine 416-2 V4.1 und mein CP ein 443-1 V2.6. Parametriert ist der CP nur als V2.5 da ich noch Step 7 V5.3 verwende. Mit der Einstellung der IP Adresse und dem Einrichten unter NetPro hat soweit funktioniert. Habe übrigens PC und CPU über Crossover Kabel angeschlossen. Anpingen lässt sich der CP auch. Mein Problem ist, das ich zwischen beiden Geräten keine Verbindung aufbauen kann. Unter Diagnose des CP steht dann "Aktiver Verbindungsaufbau läuft" bzw. "Vebindung abgebaut". Was mach ich falsch???? Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, da meine Netzwerkkentnisse nicht allzu hoch sind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß und Danke Thomas


----------



## Grubba (17 Juni 2008)

Mit welcher Software bzw. welchem Programm auf der PC-Seite nimmst Du denn die Verbindung an ?

Ist Deine PC-Seite auch als Server programmiert, bzw. projektiert ?


----------



## Thommy07 (17 Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt habe noch gar kein Programm für den Verbindungsaufbau und ich denke der PC ist auch nicht als Sever konfiguriert. Geplant ist eigendlich folgendes: eingesetzter CP 443-1 IT bzw 343-1 IT und Verwendung von S7 Applets / S7-Beans. Dafür lerne ich gerade im Selbst-studium Java 6 und HTML. Diese Konfiguration war nur als Testaufbau zum Testen und projektieren einer Verbindung gedacht. Aber klar ohne Anwendung auf dem PC läuft das nicht! Hast Du vieleicht irgendeine einfache Anwendung und einen Tipp wie ich eine Serverfunktion auf meinen PC Kriege? Mein wissen hört hier auf


----------



## Grubba (17 Juni 2008)

Tja, ohne Server (wenn die S7 die Verbindung aufbaut) keine Verbindung, so ist das wohl.

Es gibt sicherlich diverse Software, mit denen Du den Verbindungsaufbau ermöglichen kannst, aber da kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Wenn Du PC-Programmierung beherrscht, kannst Du in 10 min. so ein Ding zusammenstricken. 
Wenn Du noch bis morgen Zeit hast, kann ich Dir so ein Ding mal zusammenbasteln. Du könntest dann den Port einstellen und würdest halt Rückmeldung bekommen, ob die Verbindung aufgebaut ist.

Kann ich aber nur für Windows machen, Linux ist nicht meine Welt.


----------



## Thommy07 (17 Juni 2008)

Hi
klar hat das Zeit! Wenn Du sowas schreiben könntest wäre das super!:-D
Könnte so erst einmal grundsätzliches testen ehe ich mich mit unserem Netzwerk herumschlage. Am ende werden das mal 8-12 SPSen an einem Server, der dann Stückzahlen, Anlagenzustände etc. ausliest und in einer Datenbank speichert aber bis dahin ....! Verwende einen Windowsrechner kein Linux.


----------



## Grubba (17 Juni 2008)

"Schreiben" ist schon fast übertrieben.

Server auf ein Formular gezogen, ein paar Ereignisse verwurstet, das wars schon fast. Melde mich dann wenns fertig ist.
Solltest Du inzwischen was anderes finden (gibts garantiert) poste das doch eben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2008)

Funktioniert die Kommunikation mit der Demo von libnodave oder AGLink?


----------



## Grubba (17 Juni 2008)

So, ist fertig.
Programm macht nichts anderes, als auf dem eingegebenen Port zu lauschen und im Verbindungsfall anzuzeigen, mit wem verbunden wurde.

Änderung der Portnummer 'wirkt' nur nach Abbruch einer Verbindung und erneutem Warten auf Verbindungsaufbau.

Habs eben bei meinem CP343 probiert, funktioniert soweit. Aber alles ohne jegliche Gewähr....


----------



## pvbrowser (18 Juni 2008)

Thommy07 schrieb:


> ... TCP Kopplung zwischen meinen PC ....



ich nehme mal an, dass Du nicht auf TCP Ebene sondern auf der Applikationsebene, die die S7 verwendet (ISO on TCP + Siemens Protokoll) koppeln möchtest.

Dann ist der PC Client und die SPS Server.
Dazu braucht man eine Bibliothek auf dem PC der dieses Applikations-Protokoll versteht.

Solche Bibliotheken stehen z.B. mit
http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/index.php
oder unserem HMI/SCADA Framework
http://pvbrowser.org
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSiemensTCP.html
zur Verfügung.

Solltest Du wirklich auf TCP Ebene eine Kommunikation machen wollen,
bei der der PC der Server ist, musst Du mit Sockets arbeiten.
Wie sowas in C/C++ geht, kannst Du hier abgucken.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSocket.html

Der technische Hintergrund wird in diesem BUch sehr gut beschrieben.
http://www.kohala.com/start/unpv12e.html


----------



## Thommy07 (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Erst mal riesigen Dank für eure Hilfen. Hab gestern mittels OPC Server Verbindung Hergestellt. Verbindung steht aber nun OPC null Ahnung. Wollte eigentlich IT Cp`s nehmen und Java lernen. Keine Ahnung ob ich mehrgleisig fahre? Hab das (kopplung) noch nie vorher gemacht (ausser mit vorgegebnen Bausteinen und nen IT Menschen). Hab dazu auch ne Abfrage unter "Hochsprachen, OPC" gepostet.

Gruß und Danke 
Thomas


----------



## Zottel (26 Juni 2008)

Thommy07 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich IT Cp`s nehmen und Java lernen.


Es gibt auch eine JAVA-Version von Libnodave. Ist allerdings weniger getestet. Dazu brauchst du keinen IT-CP, ein "normaler" tut es auch. Du mußt allerdings das Recht haben, mit dem Applet port 102 des CP anzusprechen.
Die IT-CPs tunneln hingegen die S7-Kommunikation über HTTP.


----------

